# Kicker motor mounting thoughts



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I have a 17' Lund Alaskan, and am mounting my 6hp Evinrude kicker on it for trolling. Unfortunately it's a short shaft, but because my boat has that little "cut out" that drops lower over the splash well, the motor does reach well into the water by just clamping it on the transom. However it does not reach below the bottom of the boat...maybe 2" short of that. Will that be a major problem for trolling? 

I plan to get it out this weekend an play around with trolling just to see how it works. But I'm debating whether I need to install a kicker mount off the back transom to get it below the bottom of the boat? If I do that though, I think I'm going to have to use one of the mounts that slide up and down because in order to tilt the motor, it would have to be brought up above the transom. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I had the Lund Tyhee model, and my kicker (Merc 6 hp) did fit next to the main motor on the cut out. It really made for a clean back side on the boat. Sold that boat and now have a Spectrum and had to add the kicker plate that raises and lowers, and it was not a usable option. The biggest issue was trying to reach the kicker when deployed, it just was to far back and down to function as a jigging (Detroit River) rig. The only way I could see it working for me was to tie the kicker to the main and add a second throttle cable. No way it was working by manually grabbing the kicker arm and steering. 
Your back end on your Lund may be configured to allow access, but my Spectrum sure sucked. My solution is a bow mount 24 volt ipilot. Don't drill holes in your transom if you can already see that you might have the same issues. I now have a real nice kicker plate and 4 nice holes in mine. I used 2 tubes of 3m 5200 to seal it up. 
[/COLOR] 
Good luck what ever you decide.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

as long as the prop's grabbing water and the pisser's going, I don't think you'll have a problem. I have a Nissan kicker on my Lund Alaskan, no kicker bracket. And though it's a long shaft, the prop's a good 15" under.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Greenbush future said:


> I had the Lund Tyhee model, and my kicker (Merc 6 hp) did fit next to the main motor on the cut out. It really made for a clean back side on the boat. Sold that boat and now have a Spectrum and had to add the kicker plate that raises and lowers, and it was not a usable option. The biggest issue was trying to reach the kicker when deployed, it just was to far back and down to function as a jigging (Detroit River) rig. The only way I could see it working for me was to tie the kicker to the main and add a second throttle cable. No way it was working by manually grabbing the kicker arm and steering.
> Your back end on your Lund may be configured to allow access, but my Spectrum sure sucked. My solution is a bow mount 24 volt ipilot. Don't drill holes in your transom if you can already see that you might have the same issues. I now have a real nice kicker plate and 4 nice holes in mine. I used 2 tubes of 3m 5200 to seal it up.
> [/COLOR]
> Good luck what ever you decide.




Yeah I have a similar back end as your old Lund. My only concern is that since the lower unit is not below the bottom of the boat, would you lose steering capability/control? From what I'm hearing, it's fine. I'm going to test run it this weekend and see how it works. Yeah I hate putting new holes in the transom, even if they are well above the waterline. Just hate drilling holes in boats because once you do there's no going back


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

bombcast said:


> as long as the prop's grabbing water and the pisser's going, I don't think you'll have a problem. I have a Nissan kicker on my Lund Alaskan, no kicker bracket. And though it's a long shaft, the prop's a good 15" under.


I mounted it on the transom last night and took a look on dry ground. It will be well under water, so should be no issues getting water. Gonna test it out this weekend.


----------



## Afishyo (Jan 12, 2012)

My buddy and I both have Lunds and have the same issue I have a long shaft Outboard he has a short shaft the only problem you will have is steering control won't be as affective. Mine steers great he has trouble with his, basically you won't get enough Rutter effect for steering. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Afishyo said:


> My buddy and I both have Lunds and have the same issue I have a long shaft Outboard he has a short shaft the only problem you will have is steering control won't be as affective. Mine steers great he has trouble with his, basically you won't get enough Rutter effect for steering.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's what I figured. So my thought is to steer with the main motor like a rudder. Not the best set up, but functional. 

If I did lots of trolling I would definitely invest in a big trolling motor, battery, etc. But for only a few trips a year, when I have a couple perfectly fine kicker motors sitting at the ready, I'll work with what I have.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

If you tie the 2 motors with a steering link they will work. If you have the kicker locked straight back and try to steer with the main as a rudder it wil be 2 sluggish


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

What is Rutter effect? Do you mean rudder?


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

You will be just fine.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Afishyo (Jan 12, 2012)

Rutter = Rudder cuz Siri don't know how to spell, lol. I use a steering link, it was only like $25. And that makes the boat drive like I'm using my 125 merc. From the console. Wouldn't be without it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

JD
I have a short shaft on my 18 foot Lund and it has no problems trolling or steering. My oily foam issue was carbon sludge caused by using "Seafoam" that leaked out of the exhaust chamber through the weep hole vent. It was really no problem at all but that's what happened.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

mwakely said:


> JD
> I have a short shaft on my 18 foot Lund and it has no problems trolling or steering. My oily foam issue was carbon sludge caused by using "Seafoam" that leaked out of the exhaust chamber through the weep hole vent. It was really no problem at all but that's what happened.


glad to hear it. Thanks Mike.


----------

